# Catalina 30 - tall rig / bow sprit, or standard?



## 7tiger7 (May 30, 2006)

Hi,
I'm debating between a tall rig / bow sprit C30 (Mark I) and a
standard rig (Mark I).
I sail in Boston, would primarily daysail, occasional 3 or 4 day
cruise to the Cape or Maine. Don't plan to race.
I think I would prefer the tall rig / bow sprit, but is it a deal
breaker? Also, I am worried about the maintenance of the bow sprit and
its gear (stem fitting, rod rig, etc).
Any thoughts?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Generally the bow sprit is added to address a serious weather helm problem.. moving the sailplan forward slightly will alleviate the problem somewhat... so there will be handling and ease of steering advantages to that model.

As long as the sprit has not already been neglected, keeping it in good shape should not be too big a deal.


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

7,

I have had my 86 Catalina 30 Tall Rig for 1.5 years. The bow sprit does help controll weather helm that is associated with Catalina 30's. I used to stress out about the bob stay but if you pay attention to the fittings you should be fine. The survey revealed a broken wire in the bob stay. I ended up replacing the wire with a rod bob stay and it has been fine since. Good luck.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Consider that, depending on our marina policy, you might be paying more monthly for the increased LOA of the bowsprit...

Good luck on your boat search. The C30 is a great boat.

David


----------



## swadiver (Jan 17, 2007)

7,

My Catalina 30 with the bowsprit was measured by my marina at 32' 2'' with a swim ladder.


----------



## 7tiger7 (May 30, 2006)

Hi,
thanks for all the input. I keep the boat on a mooring, so I would only have to deal with the added 2 feet during winter storage on the hard (if they notice). By the way - I found a 1988 MkII, with a tall rig and WING keel - how is this combo? It would seem a bit tender, no?


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

7tiger7...If Boston is normally a "light air" area, the tall rig/shoal draft wing is a good combo. For the occassional heavier air, well that's what reefing is all about. If you will be weekend cruising, the 3' 10" draft will come in handy for gunkholing and with the tall rig, the bow sprit provides an excellent anchoring platform.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

My C30 is a tall rig/shoal draft, and definitely a bit tender...


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

We just picked our C30 up this fall. She's a 1988 with the wing keel but only the standard rig. We've only had her out a few times but have been very happy with it. I haven't been in situations that the weather helm is excessive yet. Noticeable but not excessive.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

and you can always ease the main...


----------

